# A rare day out



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Too much rubbish going on at the moment to be around much - but we escaped today for a lovely day out for a walk in the Malvern Hills 





































at the top - Worcestershire Beacon


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Molly knows where to look


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lovely day out is right! What spectacular scenery and views. I've missed you 2nd, I hope the rubbish is extinguished/vanquished soon.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes your absence has been noted! Molly looks scrummy, she's a bit longer I think?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks 

She is a bit longer at the moment - time for a trim soon I think


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great views & the scenery isn't too bad either! 
Loving little Molly looking at the camera - little poser!
Chance with the 3 collies all looking intently is a good shot - what's so intriguing to them that Molly is able to resist?? X


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow!!! Spectacular scenery! Why is Molly the only one looking at the camera?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

My friend who owns the collie crew is holding the attention of the rest and has a much better angle for the photos - I clearly need to pay for more attention to where I am standing but Molly does tend to be the "wildcard" who is slightly  less obedient - this is one of my friends shots which comes pretty close to perfection I think 










... and this is one with Molly being slightly - erm different


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ha - I love Chance's embarrassed lip lick as Molly does her 'thing' 
Great pack of collies too.


----------



## Barneyboy (Apr 5, 2015)

That made me smile


----------

